# What are lymphocytes and why are mine high?



## blueyes (Feb 15, 2013)

My GP did bloodwork yesterday and my lymphocytes came back a little high. She didn't mention anything was out of range other than my TSH, so I didn't notice it until I got home and looked for myself.

LYMPHOCYTES% 39.11% (18.00 - 45.00)
LYMPHOCYTES# 2.97 10^3/uL (0.90 - 2.70)

Could it be related to the Graves or my meds? As far as I know, I'm not otherwise sick...


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

http://www.medfriendly.com/lymphocyte.html

It does not mention thyroid issues in this link.

I would call your doctor and ask -


----------

